
Ask HN: Other companies with an asynchronous, text-only interview process? - wnm
Automattic[0] has an asynchronous, text-only interview process[1], which I think from the point of view of an applicant is very appealing for several reasons.<p>Are you aware of any other company that has a similar interview process?<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;automattic.com&#x2F;<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;davemart.in&#x2F;remote-hiring&#x2F;
======
drKarl
There's [http://teamed.io/](http://teamed.io/) by Yegor Bugayenko (yegor256)

